# W8 Oil cooler



## Audiooutlaw (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you add a tube and fin oil cooler to the w8? Oil cooler failed and would like to add a air to liquid cooler on it instead of the liquid to liquid.


----------



## gsmokie (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good VW performance repair/enhancement shop in Dallas?


----------

